# Pheasant Opener



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

It was a fairly good opener this year. Lots of people and lots of birds.


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job! A mixed bag. Very nice.

We got some good shooting in this morning, but we have a pretty good sized crew with all of the boys. So, we're headed out to see if we can find some more.


----------



## Hbarber (Nov 28, 2011)

I took my old 16 gauge out and had a great opener myself!


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

My buddy and I decided to do some slumming in Utah. So we crossed the boarder, shot 4 roosters by 9:30, went back across the boarder and each got another. Saw more Pheasant hunters in one day in Utah then the past 2 weeks combined in Idaho.


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Here was our morning take.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Lots of happy faces!

I went out with some good friends and we saw some hens and one rooster but he was a tad too far for me to shoot so I just watched him land on the other side of the fence on private property and laugh at us.

It was a beautiful day to be out pheasant hunting though. And even though I didnt fire a shot, the company made it nice, the dogs worked hard and made me appreciate being out hunting, and the weather was perfect. So it was still a win for me in my mind.

The only thing I missed was Chaser kicking a piece of plastic and making us think it was a rooster busting up. Ah, good ol times!

FWIW- the sound of a pheasant busting up out of the brush has got to be one of the greatest sounds to me.


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

blackdog said:


> My buddy and I decided to do some slumming in Utah. So we crossed the boarder, shot 4 roosters by 9:30, went back across the boarder and each got another. Saw more Pheasant hunters in one day in Utah then the past 2 weeks combined in Idaho.


Easy solution stay in Idaho there's less hunters! :lol:


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hmmm funny Blackdog, I was going to do my part and throw some Raccoons over the boarder into Idaho :shock:  

Just trying to do my part and share :lol:


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

Bax* said:


> FWIW- the sound of a pheasant busting up out of the brush has got to be one of the greatest sounds to me.


+1


----------

